# Grappling dummies



## Ground Dragon (Apr 30, 2003)

Does anyone here use or have used any of the different sorts of grappling dummies on the market?  If so which one would you recommend and did you notice an improvement in your game?
I am really interested in one, but I'm not sure which one is the best and even if it's a worthwhile investment (they seem to run around $400-500).  
I know it would never be a substitute for live rolling but I thought it would certainly help out. , mainly being able to practice certain things over and over and over.


----------



## James Kovacich (Apr 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ground Dragon _
> *Does anyone here use or have used any of the different sorts of grappling dummies on the market?  If so which one would you recommend and did you notice an improvement in your game?
> I am really interested in one, but I'm not sure which one is the best and even if it's a worthwhile investment (they seem to run around $400-500).
> I know it would never be a substitute for live rolling but I thought it would certainly help out. , mainly being able to practice certain things over and over and over. *



They don't fight back. 

What they are good for though, is when you come home from grappling class you can work the mechanics of the techniques you learned in class. Its a key to keep them fresh in your mind or by next class you'll be lucky to have remembered them much less be able to perform them.

I wouldn't pay retail though. I made one and it works fine, it probably weighs somewhere around 125 pounds or so.


----------



## MartialArtist (May 1, 2003)

The only thing I recommend dummies for is if you're practicing the lifts, suplexes, etc.

Throws, some takedowns, etc. require a lot of technical things that apply to human biomechanics.  All I would do is throw it around a bit, maybe go over a few things in your mind.

I remember when I was wrestling, my school had one, at least 150 pounds.  We never used it, it became the team "sex" doll where people would pretend to do stuff to it.


----------



## James Kovacich (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> *The only thing I recommend dummies for is if you're practicing the lifts, suplexes, etc.
> 
> Throws, some takedowns, etc. require a lot of technical things that apply to human biomechanics.  All I would do is throw it around a bit, maybe go over a few things in your mind.
> ...



Sounds like the wrestling team wasn't getting any!!

Just being able to refresh your mind of your techniques after you just learned them before you forget them or forget the details of the mechanics of your Jujitsu techs. is enough reason to use one.


----------



## MartialArtist (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *Sounds like the wrestling team wasn't getting any!!
> 
> Just being able to refresh your mind of your techniques after you just learned them before you forget them or forget the details of the mechanics of your Jujitsu techs. is enough reason to use one. *


No reason to put down hundreds of dollars for it.

You can build your own thing for about $50.


----------

